# Jetter



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Ok so a buddy of mines got a 4gpm / 4k psi pressure washer is this possible to convert to a jetter.... I under stand wat ill need but im lost on wat size hoses n max length .. It would b used for res n light commerical 4-6" stuff possible roots if doable..

I need to know hose size , max length of hose

And best heads for applications... 

Thank you guys


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Those specs 1/4" hose (or 3/16) 150 foot, 3/8 hose 150 foot. Nozzles, regular root ranger for roots, a common nozzle pack selection for cleaning and flushing.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

So total of 300' or just max 150 of either 1/4 or 3/8"


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

150' to 200' max. The longer you make the hose the more pressure drop you will see at the tip. 150' is a good choice for those 115' runs you may encounter. 100' would be better but may come up short on some runs. Also with 150' if you have damage you can have it repaired and still have enough line.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

200' would b nice cause its gas gonna have to sit outside or in truck.... So im gussen bigger jetter more gpm would allow me more feet correct...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's your choice, leave it at the van or truck and use more hose then it may take longer on stubborn roots because you lost 300 psi with 200 foot. Or move closer to the work use 100 foot hose = gain some psi get done maybe faster. After you start doing it you will figure out what works best for you and your jobs.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> 200' would b nice cause its gas gonna have to sit outside or in truck.... So im gussen bigger jetter more gpm would allow me more feet correct...


 PSi is PSi you still have pressure loss from the jetter hose selected, GPM = flow and the things in the pipe will flush quicker and clean better. If doing roots I want PSI with a reasonable amount of flow. (If I had to make a choice) If doing soft stoppages like mud or grease or just lots of sewage built up then I need flow to dilute everything and clean the pipe. 4K psi 4-5 gallons a minute is a good entry level machine that has a lower cost and can be transported easily. You get known as a guy with jetting and you can move up.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Sooo lucky me got my hands on a 25hp kohler engine werks wonders all for $100 ...plus favor ... So wat n how can i attach to this now im looking at 8gpm n 4k psi if anyone can suggest pumps n configs that would b apprrcated


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

evilcyrus said:


> Sooo lucky me got my hands on a 25hp kohler engine werks wonders all for $100 ...plus favor ... So wat n how can i attach to this now im looking at 8gpm n 4k psi if anyone can suggest pumps n configs that would b apprrcated


This doesn't tell you which pump but it does at least confirm your engine choice for the desired performance. The formula shown is used by JNW for designing their units.

(8gpm*4,000psi)/1,460 = 21.92hp.

21.92hp/.9 (this adds 10% for variation in HP testing processes) = 24.36hp

Rounding up to the next available HP = Just by coincidence is your Kohler 25HP (not much room to spare)

Increasing to 9gpm would be out of the question for the 25hp engine.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

U betcha now i gotta find a pump ... And im guessing im going belt drive which then means i gotta fig out pulleys


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Consider a Udor Gear reduction pump. You buy the gear reduction unit then the pump that fits it, bolt it together, add an unloader and a couple other things and you are set.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh yea forgot to ask is the crank shaft of the new motor straight or tapered? If straight you are in business gear reduction or belt. If it is tapered it is made specifically for a generator and you need to find a broken generator to use it on.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

This udor should do what you want
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Udor-GK-Series-Plunger-Pumps/GKC2628GR
With a 25hp you'll have to do either [email protected] psi or [email protected]


----------

